# How do I remove rear drums on a 96' Nissan Sentra (Sedan) 1.6L Base



## 2perform (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello . I will be attempting to remove rear drums a 1996 Nissan Sentra (Sedan) 1.6L Base tomorrow. I have two questions though...

1. Do i have to remove the big nut? If so, is it 22mm, 30mm, or 32mm.

2. What size are the two bolts to remove a stuck drum? (2) 8 x 1.25mm or (2) 12mm m6.


I've done a lot of searching, and am confused on how exactly i should go about removing the drums. Some people say you don't have to remove that big nut, and some people insist on it. Please help
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, well the nut holds the hub, and the hub stays on the axle so no you dont remove it.

put some rust/ penetrating fluid on the raised center that the wheel fits on, and then you can tap drum off with a rubber mallet.

I forget the size to screw int he removing bolts, it you must know I can look at my drums in the garage !!

Do you have the FSM ??


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Must be a different type of rear drum set up than my 1986 Pulsar because on them you do remove the nut.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

here it is 









and my avitar is back !!


----------

